# Staining bleached antlers



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried to stain sun bleached antlers? If so, what did you use? wood stain? I had a 5 gallon bucket full of drops and small racks given to me but most of them are pure white. I would like to get some color back in them before I do anything with them. I am going use the smaller ones for knife handles and a couple of the bigger drops would make nice table lamps or candle holders.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I have heard (but never tried) that rubbing them with brown shoe polish works well. Also Vandykes Taxidermy Supply sells antler stain. Once you get the finish you want beeswax will preserve it.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Minwax Special Walnut Wood stain works very well. Brush it on and let it sit and then buff it of with steel wool. The longer you let the stain sit before buffing the darker the color will be. Once you get the antlers the color you want seal them with satin sealer.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/Search.aspx?k=antler stain


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've used Old English scratch cover for furniture with good results.

Mike


----------



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks. I didn't think there would be too much to it. I just didn't want to ruin half of them before I found something that worked.


----------



## Let It Ride (Jul 28, 2010)

hey just a question, I carve fish that I mount on deer antlers was wondering if you had any extra antlers?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Used oil on a cloth, rub it in. Works great.


----------

